

Offline Advertising Still Rules - smanek
http://www.fitzblog.com/bid/1975/Offline-Advertising-Still-Rules

======
gscott
The ultimate offline advertising source is www.onlinenewspapers.com. It lists
and links to nearly every newspaper in the United States and for those not in
the US it does the same for other countries as well.

